# Tiger Balm!



## Wertle (Aug 5, 2002)

Anyone have opinions or experiences with this product?

My school seems to have somewhat of a Tiger Balm curse, enough people have had amusing mishaps with it to fill up the humor forum, but I'll try not to flood it ^_^  Lots of the members in my school seem to use it often enough to recommend for various pulls and strains and minor injuries (enough so that when our clock fell off the wall and broke, the first suggestion was to "lather some Tiger Balm on it!  It'll be fine!")

Any thoughts?  Anyone find this product satisfactory, or prefer to avoid it?  Any similar products that are cheaper/more effective?  Horror stories? ¬_¬

[edit] I just noticed discussion about this sort of thing in another thread, doh!  Sorry! >_<


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.painreliever.com/liniment.html

This is the stuff I use... like Tiger Balm, only WAY, WAY better.


----------



## yin_yang75 (Jan 11, 2003)

I found some incredable stuff by a company Monday's Child. It works before you get it rubbed all the way in, in most cases. They also have those things you microwave and put on your body but they added Aroma Therapy and I like those too. 

I want to get these on my site but I think she is afaid of martial artist. I told her it would be a good fit, we are aches and pains central. 

I'll keep you posted about the site but if you want you can contact her direct: Monday's Child 6218 Woodlar Drive Cincinnati, Ohio 45230    513 232-5977. Tell her I sent you if you would.

Thanks, Byron


----------

